

Open Letter to Peter Schiff (Bitcoin's Value) - dustcoin
http://www.np.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1rxmk3/my_open_letter_to_peter_schiff_followup_from_the/

======
maaku
By Erik Voorhees, creator of SatoshiDice. That probably deserves mention in
the title.

